# Petit défaut qui s'avère gros



## pino23 (9 Décembre 2004)

Je vais acheter mon premier mac prochainement. J'ai longtemps hésité entre le ibook et le powerbook. Mais je suis presque certain de prendre le powerbok et pour la raison suivante: la durée de vie. Je risque d'utiliser le powerbook pour un eplus longue période de temps. En effet, le ibook ne possède que 1.25G de memoire lorsque j'aurais mis tout la mémoire possible il ne pourra plus suivre alors que le powerbook va a 2G. Dans plusieurs années, le powerbook risque de être concurentiel plus longtemps. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez??


----------



## boodou (9 Décembre 2004)

Si tu n'as pas de problème avec la différence potentielle de budget, achète un powerbook ! Par contre je crois que tu fais une petite erreur sur les chiffres de la mémoire. Les chiffres que tu évoques sont ceux de la mémoire RAM (c'est la mémoire vive de ton ordi), celle-ci te permettant d'utiliser plusieurs applications en même temps sans ralentissements (en gros plus y en a plus tu faire de trucs en même temps). Par contre la mémoire que tu consommes avec des documents (texte,image,son,applications...) c'est celle de ton disque dur (60Go pour l'ibook 14" , 80Go pour le PB 15") , mais tu peux toujours utiliser un disque dur externe (genre Lacie)  si t'as vraiment trop de données... alors t'inquiètes pas trop pour ça (d'ailleurs je te conseille d'investir ds un disque  dur externe, c'est tjs mieux de tout copier en cas de problème avec ton portable)


----------



## vincmyl (9 Décembre 2004)

Tiger demendera peut etre plus de RAM pour fonctionner...


----------



## mattthieu (9 Décembre 2004)

ils disent max 1,25 Gb pour l'ibook parceque pour le moment les barettes de 2Gb n'existent pas, mais si dans un an elles sortent, qu'est-ce qui empêchera l'ibook de les accepter?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Décembre 2004)

tu peux prèciser les softs que tu comptes utiliser ?... 

.. 1,25 Go, c'est déjà très largement suffisant pour une utilisation courante, surtout sur un iBook...


----------



## duracel (9 Décembre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> ils disent max 1,25 Gb pour l'ibook parceque pour le moment les barettes de 2Gb n'existent pas, mais si dans un an elles sortent, qu'est-ce qui empêchera l'ibook de les accepter?



Peut être que la carte mère ne reconnaitra pas les barrettes de 2Go.
La ram max n'est pas limitée en fonction de la taille des barrettes existantes.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

tiens, remarque pertinente pour Tiger


je pensais prendre juste 512 pour l'ibook (256+256)

mais a y reflechir, si Tiger consomme plus (?), je ne vais pas faire l'economie de qq ¤ pour passer a 768 alors


----------



## mattthieu (9 Décembre 2004)

d'accord duracel, mais est ce que une mise à jour du firmware ou qqch du genre ne pourrait pas changer la donne une fois les barettes de 2 Gb sorties?


----------



## fpoil (9 Décembre 2004)

pour le prix d'un powerbook, tu peux presque d'acheter 2 ibooks à un ou 2 ans d'intervalle et suivre les évolutions (et c'est sans compter la valeur de revente de l'ibook en occase)


----------



## duracel (9 Décembre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> d'accord duracel, mais est ce que une mise à jour du firmware ou qqch du genre ne pourrait pas changer la donne une fois les barettes de 2 Gb sorties?



Je ne pourrais pas dire, je ne suis pas compétent sur cette question. Mais peut etre.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Décembre 2004)

Je pense qu'il te faut 768


----------



## Niconemo (9 Décembre 2004)

Quelques commentaires...

Tiger demandera peut être même _moins_ de RAM que Panther.Il ne faut pas oublier que Mac OS X n'est pas encore un système optimisé... Tous les possesseurs de G3 ont senti un net gain lorsque Jaguar est sorti, puis Panther, espérons que le mouvement se poursuive...

Je trouva aussi que 1,25 Go c'est déjà énorme pour un portable te je me demande si tu a bien besoin de 2 Giga...

Et l'argument de fpoil, n'est pas bête du tout...


----------



## pino23 (9 Décembre 2004)

tres bon argument. je crois que je vais y aller avec le ibook.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Tiger demandera peut être même _moins_ de RAM que Panther.


Si celà s'avére vrai, ce sera une grande première !
Jamais, jamais aucune évolution de MacOS n'a consommée moins de ram que la précédente.


----------



## Niconemo (10 Décembre 2004)

Mais elle peut apporter une meilleure gestion (on est nombreux à pouvoir en témoigner) Maintenant, sur la forme, j'ai probablement dit une énorme ânerie.


----------



## MarcMame (10 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle peut apporter une meilleure gestion (on est nombreux à pouvoir en témoigner) Maintenant, sur la forme, j'ai probablement dit une énorme ânerie.


C'est à dire consommer moins de ressource processeur, ça c'est tout à fait possible, mais moins de Ram, c'est peu envisageable.


----------



## Mulder (10 Décembre 2004)

pino23 a dit:
			
		

> Dans plusieurs années, le powerbook risque de être concurentiel plus longtemps. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez??


Moi je pense qu'il faut acheter en fonction des besoins du présent. Dans quelques années le PowerBook sera tout aussi dépassé qu'un iBook acheté au même moment... Mais il aura coûté plus cher, ça c'est certain.


----------



## FredericB (10 Décembre 2004)

pino23 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais acheter mon premier mac prochainement. J'ai longtemps hésité entre le ibook et le powerbook. Mais je suis presque certain de prendre le powerbok et pour la raison suivante: la durée de vie. Je risque d'utiliser le powerbook pour un eplus longue période de temps. En effet, le ibook ne possède que 1.25G de memoire lorsque j'aurais mis tout la mémoire possible il ne pourra plus suivre alors que le powerbook va a 2G. Dans plusieurs années, le powerbook risque de être concurentiel plus longtemps. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez??


  Ton argument ne tient pas longtemps la route ...

 La durée de vie des deux machines est pratiquement identique. Elles ont grosso-modo le même CPU (celui du PB tournant plus vite et embarquant plus de cache). Je suis assez de l'avis d'un intervenant disant qu'il est préféreable d'acheter deux iBooks plutôt qu'un PB. Dans deux ans, ton PB sera à la traine à tous les niveaux et ne vaudra pas grand chose sur le marché de l'occase (même si les produits Apple ont une forte valeur de revente).

 La quantité de mémoire maximum disponible sur un iBook est de 1.25GB. Largement de quoi ouvrir plusieurs grosses applications en même temps. Perso, j'ai 768MB est je n'ai encore jamais senti de ralentissement en bosant pourtant avec de grosses images (>500MB). Bien sur, 2GB sera toujours mieux que 1,25GB mais je doute que tu sentes vraiment la différence.

 L'autre gosse différence est la carte graphique ainsi que la résolution de l'écran qui est supérieure sur le PB. Mais je pense que les prochaines générations d'iBook vont aussi embarqué un écran avec une résolution supérieure. La carte suivra naturellement.

 Je pense personnellement que la réponse à ta question devrait se situer sur l'utilisation de ton portable plutot que sur l'hypothétique valeur de revente ou période d'utilisation. Prends point par point les spécifications et demandes-toi si tu en as besoin et à quel prix.

  CPU : pratiquement identique
  RAM : suivant les applications, aucune différence majeure
  CARTE GRAPHIQUE : plus performante sur le PB mais dépend aussi des applications
  ECRAN LCD : meilleure résolution sur le PB et SURTOUT 2 écrans peuvent être connectés
  PORTS : idem sauf FireWire 800 sur PB (pas supporté par beaucoup de fabricants) et Ethernet à 1 Gbps
  PCMCIA : absent sur iBook
  CLAVIER : rétro-éclairé (est-ce indispensable ?)
  AUTONOMIE : iBook est meilleure sur tous les modèles.
  DESIGN : choix personnel


----------



## PinkTurtle (10 Décembre 2004)

juste une petite precision... 


			
				FredericB a dit:
			
		

> ECRAN LCD : meilleure résolution sur le PB et SURTOUT 2 écrans peuvent être connectés


 Je suis en train d'utiliser ( pour la première fois d'ailleurs!) un script qui a été donné sur le forum pour pouvoir avoir l'écran de l'ibook et un autre écran qui affiche la continuité de l'ecran de l'ibook ( et non le même )... bon je sais pas si je me fais comprendre mais l'idée est là . Donc on peut avoir 2 ecrans différents sur l'ibook. Je pense pas que ca change grand chose à la discussion mais on sait jamais.

 Par contre, vu la résolution vraiment pas top ( un des seuls trucs qui me géne vraiment dans mon ibook), le fait de mettre un ecran 17 pouces augmente encore plus les pixels, ce qui n'est pas très agréable à mon humble avis.

  Donc sur ce point là, le powerbook est pas mal. mais si la résolution est changée dans les années a venir, c'est nickel .


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Décembre 2004)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, vu la résolution vraiment pas top ( un des seuls trucs qui me géne vraiment dans mon ibook), le fait de mettre un ecran 17 pouces *augmente encore plus les pixels*, ce qui n'est pas très agréable à mon humble avis.



 tu peux préciser ta pensée...


----------



## PinkTurtle (11 Décembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> tu peux préciser ta pensée...


 La réslution maximale d'un ibook est de 1024*768 au max. Mets toi en 1024*768 sur ton ordi ( j'ai vu dans ton profil que t'avais un G3 ( c'est un mac de bureau ou un portable? bureau je pense) et un ecran 20 pouces ( ca doit etre genial ca d'ailleurs  ).
    Bref avec ce genre de resolution, dis moi ce que tu penses de ton ecran? 

 Perso avant j'etais en 1280*1024 sur mon ancien ordi et ca fait bizarre de revenir a cette resolution.... mais bon, faut faire des sacrifices pour un si sympa ibook .

*edit*: je viens de lire le post ici et visiblement on peut augementer  la résolution de l'ecran externe . Donc désolé , je m'étais plantée mais erreur réparée lol.


----------



## GrandGibus (11 Décembre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> tu peux préciser ta pensée...



Je pense qu'il voulait dire qu'à résolution équivalente, une plus grande surface d'affichage induit inévitablement une taille de pixel plus importante... sur un écran CRT bien entendu ...... la taille du pixel étant invariable sur un TFT.


----------



## Deb (11 Décembre 2004)

Il me semble qu'un critère de choix entre le ibook et le powerbook est la taille de l'écran. Sur le papier, entre le 14 pouces et le 15, un tout petit pouce. Mais en les mettant côte à côte, la différence apparaît importante, surtout pour ceux qui utilisent des logiciels avec des palettes.


----------



## Cécé (11 Décembre 2004)

:mouais:  :sleep:     :sick:


----------



## vincmyl (11 Décembre 2004)

Plus il est grand plus il est sujet aux rayures et autre


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2004)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, vu la résolution vraiment pas top ( un des seuls trucs qui me géne vraiment dans mon ibook), le fait de mettre un ecran 17 pouces augmente encore plus les pixels, ce qui n'est pas très agréable à mon humble avis.


Pareil, je ne comprends pas...
Un truc extrêmement important !!! quand on achète du matériel informatique, ce n'est JAMAIS un investissement, donc il faut acheter ce dont on a besoin sur le moment et puis c'est tout ! Il ne faut surtout pas raisonner en se disant et dans 3 ans pourrais-je faire ceci et cela ? réponse oui si c'est déjà le cas au moment de l'achat, peut-être si tu as de la chance...


----------

